# Rip casper



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

He was a pretty boy. Sorry for the loss. He is now running free though.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah, with missy 

see thread 'my horse got hit by a car!' for her story


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry. I have had a horse hit by a car as well. I got lucky she survived.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah, missy was a black mini pony, so hard to see in the dark  she got killed last year


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think what saved my mare was she was hit during the day so people driving had a clear view of her.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah... did u see the other thread?


----------

